# Curious to know..



## Satoshi (Jan 5, 2010)

If there's any cons or whatever in Las Vegas. C:


----------



## NorfolkFox (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not going to vegas, I might get mistaken for a coyote and shot! :-D

Joking aside, have a look at the vegas conventions list here, I had a look a while back and there wasn't anything...


----------



## Satoshi (Jan 11, 2010)

rofl, i forgot about that.

...

the site is very sparkly.


----------

